# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ηλιακος Θερμοσιφωνας..??

## tomhel

Καλημερα στο φορουμ...
Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω εναν ηλιακό ( το ξερω ειμαι απαραδεκτος που δεν το εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα , αλλα καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε ) και επειδή δεν ξερω τι και που να κοιταξω , λεω να κανω μια σχετική ερώτηση σε εσας μηπως γνωρίζετε τι να πρεπει να προσέξω
Τα λιτρα που χρειάζομαι ειναι περίπου 120 με 160 ( 3 ατομα ) , και δεν ειναι ανάγκη να ειναι 2πλης η 3πλης ενέργειας ( δλδ ρεύμα και μποιλερ ) γιατι ηδη εχω θερμοσίφωνα - μποιλερ εγκατεστημένο...
Απο μια μικρη ερευνα που εχω κανει εγω , μου αρεσει ( και ποιότητα και τιμη ) αυτο...

http://energy-plus.skroutzstore.gr/p...f=bestprice.gr

έχετε κατι να προτείνετε..??

----------


## PCMan

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα καλύτερα είναι αυτά με λυχνίες κενού. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Phatt

Οι ηλιακοι με λυχνιες κενου εκμεταλλευονται και την απλη εκθεση στο φως, οχι μονο στις κατευθειαν ακτινες(ισως υπεριωδεις/υπερυθρες; ) Αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι και αλλη η τιμη τους.Πιθανον να αξιζει, δεν ξερω, τωρα τευλευταια τις εμαθα και εγω, θελει να το ψαξω λιγο.Το δεδομενο που θα πρεπει να εχει ο ηλιακος σου ειναι γυαλινο καζανι.Επισης σχεδον ολα τα καινουρια ερχονται με υποδοχη για να μπει αντισταση, ωστε να γινουν ηλεκτρικοι.Αυτο ισως σε συμφαιρει, ειναι πιο οικονομικο να ζεσταινεις το νερο που ειναι ηδη χλιαρο απο μικρη εκθεση στον ηλιο/φως, παρα να ζεσταινεις το τελειως κρυο που εχεις στο παταρι του μπανιου σου...

----------


## PCMan

> Οι ηλιακοι με λυχνιες κενου εκμεταλλευονται και την απλη εκθεση στο φως, οχι μονο στις κατευθειαν ακτινες(ισως υπεριωδεις/υπερυθρες; ) Αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις ειναι και αλλη η τιμη τους.Πιθανον να αξιζει, δεν ξερω, τωρα τευλευταια τις εμαθα και εγω, θελει να το ψαξω λιγο.Το δεδομενο που θα πρεπει να εχει ο ηλιακος σου ειναι γυαλινο καζανι.Επισης σχεδον ολα τα καινουρια ερχονται με υποδοχη για να μπει αντισταση, ωστε να γινουν ηλεκτρικοι.Αυτο ισως σε συμφαιρει, ειναι πιο οικονομικο να ζεσταινεις το νερο που ειναι ηδη χλιαρο απο μικρη εκθεση στον ηλιο/φως, παρα να ζεσταινεις το τελειως κρυο που εχεις στο παταρι του μπανιου σου...



Εννοείται ότι θα είναι και άλλη η τιμή του, αλλά σκέψου ότι θα έχεις ζεστό νερό όπου και αν βρίσκεται ο ήλιος και κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα. Τα ~500€ διαφορά που έχουν δε νομίζω να πάνε τζάμπα γιατί θα έχεις γλυτώσει πολύ ηλεκτρικό.

----------


## Phatt

Ξαναλεω οτι δεν το εχω ψαξει, θα πρεπει να το δω εκτενως...Επισης υπαρχουν και οι ελληπτικοι καθρεπτες, δεν ξερω πιο ειναι ανωτερο.

----------


## nikolaras

Το ενδεχόμενο να βάλεις μόνο ηλιακό πάνελ, εφόσον διαθέτεις μπόιλερ το σκέφτηκες;
Ετσι έκανα στο δικό μου σύστημα, πρόσθεσα ένα ηλιακό συλλέκτη με ένα κυκλοφορητή και τώρα ψάχνομαι για να τοποθετήσω solar tracker στο πάνελ, για να έχω καλύτερη απόδοση.

----------


## teo_GR

Πριν πω τη γνώμη μου να ρωτήσω τον *nikolaras* . τον κυκλοφορητή τον έχεις και δουλεύει συνέχεια? Και αν ναι συμφέρει?
  Τώρα για τον φίλο tomhel πριν δυο χρόνια  είχα κάνει μια τρομερή έρευνα – έλεγχο για το θέμα. Επισκεπτόμουν και βιοτεχνίες κατασκευής. Κατέληξα λοιπόν ότι όλοι οι ηλιακοί είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα δηλαδή τα μπόιλερ είναι σχεδόν όλα ίδια (εννοείτε τα ίδιου τύπου πχ glass) τώρα οι συλλέκτες παίζουν καθώς και το τζάμι που τους προστατεύει. Χωρίς να υπάρχουν σημαντικές διαφορές γιατί αυτό που τους διαφοροποιεί είναι το περίβλημα αν θα είναι με προφίλ με κουρμπα με λάστιχο η σιλικόνη(εννοείτε ίδιου τύπου πχ επιλεκτικός).  μάλιστα δυο από τις βιοτεχνίες ψώνιζαν μπόιλερ από το ίδιο εργοστάσιο η εισαγωγέα. Δυο μάρκες με διαφορά 300 ευρώ, καλά άκουσες.  Η γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις έναν ΦΘΥΝΟ αλλιώς έναν πάρα πολύ καλό αν και θα πρότεινα την πρώτη επιλογή.
  Το μόνο πράγμα που αλλάζει είναι η ποιότητα της μόνωσης και στα δυο τμήματα του ηλιακού, βάσει  αυτών που είδα καθώς και από πληροφορίες που μάζεψα.
  Τέλος να πω ότι κάποτε λεγανε οι μεγάλες και επώνυμες εταιρίες μόνο οι glass αξίζουν και αντέχουν, οι ίδιες εταιρίες τώρα τους κατηγορούν και χτυπιούνται ότι μόνο οι inox αντέχουν.
  Εγώ είχα πάρει τότε για τη μητέρα μου έναν πολύ φθηνό που τώρα είναι φτηνότερος και είναι μια χαρά.
  Να μην θεωρηθώ πικρόχολος και ισοπεδωτικός είναι απλά μια γνώμη.

----------


## nikolaras

Δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια, δουλεύει με υδροστάτη και ξεκινάει εκεί που θα τον οριοθετήσεις.
Στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού γύρω στους 55 βαθμούς και αργότερα στους 65.
Δουλεύει με χλιαρό μπόιλερ γύρω στα 2 - 3 λεπτά όταν ζεσταθεί το νερό γύρω στα 5 λεπτά.
Το μπόιλερ είναι 200 λίτρα, για να πω ότι ζεσταίνεται το νερό από τον Ιούνιο και μετά, γιατί έχω μόνο ένα συλλέκτη.
Με το solar tracker που θα τοποθετήσω στον συλλέκτη ευελπιστώ ότι θα με καλύψει, ένας συλλέκτης.
Τον συλλέκτη τον είχα αγοράσει  230 ευρώ πριν 4 χρόνια , τώρα με μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα στοιχίζει γύρω στα 185 - 200 ευρώ.
Στο σύστημα, αν προστεθεί ένας διαφορικός θερμοστάτης, ο κυκλοφορητής θα δουλεύει πολύ λίγο.

----------


## geronimo

Για να μήν ανοίγω άλλο θέμα να ρωτήσω εδώ.Αυτές τις μέρες τοποθετώ ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω το ζεστό νερό του στο πλυντήριο πιάτων και ρούχων.Είναι εφικτό αυτό?Υπόψην το πληντήριο ρούχων δεν έχει είσοδο για ζεστό νερό.

----------


## lcharal

> Για να μήν ανοίγω άλλο θέμα να ρωτήσω εδώ.Αυτές τις μέρες τοποθετώ ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω το ζεστό νερό του στο πλυντήριο πιάτων και ρούχων.Είναι εφικτό αυτό?Υπόψην το πληντήριο ρούχων δεν έχει είσοδο για ζεστό νερό.



*
ΜΗΝ*  το κάνεις!!!! Μην συνδέσεις τα ζεστά στην είσοδο του πλυντηρίου αφού έχει μόνο μια είσοδο! Και αυτό γιατί, στην περίπτωση που το νερό είναι 30 βαθμούς και το πλυντήριο θέλει 60, μπορεί να δουλέψει και να ζεστάνει το νερό. Τι γίνεται όμως όταν το νερό είναι 80 βαθμούς και το πλυντήριο θέλει 30??? και έχεις μόνο μια παροχή... Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει μίξη ζεστού με κρύου για να πάρεις την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασία, και το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να πάρεις στο χέρι τη μπουγάδα σου!

----------


## geronimo

Αν βάλω μια θερμοστατική βαλβίδα και εισάγει το νερό στους π.χ 30 βαθμούς?Με το πλυντήριο πιάτων υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## xsterg

γινεται υπο προυποθεσεις. θα πρεπει να εξασφαλίσεις οτι η θερμοκρασια του ζεστου νερου δεν θα ειναι πανω απο 60-65 βαθμους. αυτο μπορει να γινει στην περιπτωση σου που το πλυντηριο δεν εχει χωριστη εισοδο ζεστου με μια θερμοστατικη βαλβιδα. ρυθμιζεις την θερμοκρασια και εχεις στο περιπου τους βαθμους που λεει. τωρα υπαρχουν και πιο εξελιγμενοι τροποι με ηλεκτροβαλβιδες οπου ρυθμιζουν με ακριβεια βαθμου την θερμοκρασια του ζεστου αλλα δεν εχει νοημα για την παρουσα εφαρμογη απο θεμα κοστους. παντως καλο ειναι οταν αγοραζουμε πλυντηριο να κοιταζουμε αν εχει χωριστη εισοδο ζεστου νερου.

----------


## kx5

Στο πλυντήριο πιάτων μπορείς να βάλεις την παροχή ζεστού χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Στο πλυντήριο πιάτων μπορείς να βάλεις την παροχή ζεστού χωρίς προβλήματα.



ναι,και να βαλεις να πλυνεις τα καλα σερβιτσια με την επιχρυση ριγα στους 75 βαθμους που ειχε κανει δωρο η πεθερα.   :Lol:

----------


## snapster

αν βάλεις ζεστό νερό στο πλυντήριο στην υποδοχή του κρύου το μονο σίγουρο είναι οτι μετά απο λίγο καιρό θα πάρεις το πλυντήριο στα χέρια... οποιοδίποτε πλυντήριο....
τώρα αν γουστάρεις να το ανοίγεις να το επισκευάζεις ... το κόστος δεν θα είναι τόσο μεγάλο.....

για το ηλιακό που λέει το θέμα....
κατα τη γνώμη μου πάρε έναν με χάλκινο δοχείο και με το κλασικό σύστημα τών συλλεκτών.... 
οκ καλοί οι αυτοματισμοί δεν λέω... αυτοματισμούς σπουδάζω... αλλά αν δεν έχεις όρεξη για επισκευές και συντηρήσεις συχνά καλύτερα να μη τουσ χρησιμοποιείς....
αυτες οι σωλήνες κενού που λένε εμένα δεν μ'αρέσουν μου έχουν δημιουργήσει πολλές φορές πρόβλημα στη δουλειά.... αν πάθουν οτιδίποτε θέλουν αντιπροσωπία....
ενας κοινός υδραυλικός δεν μπορεί να κάνει πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## lcharal

> γινεται υπο προυποθεσεις. θα πρεπει να εξασφαλίσεις οτι η θερμοκρασια του ζεστου νερου δεν θα ειναι πανω απο 60-65 βαθμους. αυτο μπορει να γινει στην περιπτωση σου που το πλυντηριο δεν εχει χωριστη εισοδο ζεστου με μια *θερμοστατικη βαλβιδα. ρυθμιζεις την θερμοκρασια και εχεις στο περιπου τους βαθμους που λεει.* τωρα υπαρχουν και πιο εξελιγμενοι τροποι με ηλεκτροβαλβιδες οπου ρυθμιζουν με ακριβεια βαθμου την θερμοκρασια του ζεστου αλλα δεν εχει νοημα για την παρουσα εφαρμογη απο θεμα κοστους. παντως καλο ειναι οταν αγοραζουμε πλυντηριο να κοιταζουμε αν εχει χωριστη εισοδο ζεστου νερου.



Υπάρχει και τέτοιο πράγμα??? μορέ μπράβοοοο!!!!???? 
Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος!!!

----------


## kx5

Έχω την παροχή του ζεστού στο πλυντήριο πιάτων εδώ και δέκα χρόνια. 
Καταλαβαίνω το ρίσκο να γίνει ζημιά σε κάποιο εξάρτημα, αλλά η οικονομία από τη θέρμανση του νερού υπερκαλύπτει οποιαδήποτε επισκευή.

----------


## haris_216

> αυτες οι σωλήνες κενού που λένε εμένα δεν μ'αρέσουν μου έχουν δημιουργήσει πολλές φορές πρόβλημα στη δουλειά.... αν πάθουν οτιδίποτε θέλουν αντιπροσωπία....
> ενας κοινός υδραυλικός δεν μπορεί να κάνει πολλά πράγματα...



συλλέκτες κενού:
+ αποδοτικότεροι (πολύ)
- ακριβότεροι (πολύ)
- εύθραυστοι (αρκετά)
- αυτό που είπε ο συνφορουμίτης. πολλοί υδραυλικοί υπάρχουν (αλλά δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι) κι έτσι περιορίζεσαι στους λίγους σχετικούς τεχνικούς που (ενδεχομένως) να χρεώνουν με βάση τη σπανιότητα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και εγώ εδώ και χρόνια εκμεταλλεύομαι το ζεστό νερό του ηλιακού για το πλυντήριο ρούχων (που δεν είναι με υποδοχή για ζεστό) και από τα ακριβά πλυντήρια 800 ευρώ!!

Καμμία ζημιά κανένα πρόβλημα ...

Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνει είναι με συνεργασία του μίκτη νερού και ανάλογα τι είδους πλύσης θέλει να κάνει π.χ. για σκούρα στους 40 βαθμούς ή για λευκά στους 90 βαθμούς .
Στα σκούρα να  τον βάζει τον μίκτη για 40 περίπου βαθμούς και για τα λευκά το τέρμα που υπάρχει 

Μόνο που θα πρέπει να γυρίζει τον μίκτη στο κρύο νερό (αφού έχει πάρει το πρώτο ζεστό νερό) ... γιατί τα υπόλοιπα νερά θα πρέπει να είναι κρύα (κοινώς ξεπλέμματα) ... να μην πηγαίνει δηλαδή τζάμπα ζεστό νερό ακόμη και στα ξεπλύματα. δεν χρειάζεται .

Επίσης θα πρέπει να επιλέξει ένα πρόγραμμα πλύσης με περισσότερο χρόνο από τον συνηθισμένο . διότι επειδή έχουμε εισάγει ήδη έτοιμο ζεστό νερό το πρόγραμμα λογικά θα κερδίσει χρόνο και θα τελειώσει πιο γρήγορα από του αναμενόμενου και δεν θα "χτυπηθούν " τα ρούχα όσο χρειάζεται. Δηλαδή αν ήταν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες να βάλει πρόγραμμα για χρόνο πλύσης π.χ. 1 ώρα ... με αυτές τις συνθήκες (με κατευθείαν ζεστό νερό στην αρχή) ... θα πρέπει να βάλει ένα πρόγραμμα περίπου για 1.30 ώρα κτλ
Εγγυημένα και δοκιμασμένα !!

----------


## haris_216

χωρίς καμιά (απολύτως) διάθεση προσβολής του συνφορουμίτη και της διαδικασίας που προτείνει, προσωπικά κουράστηκα από την όλη διαδικασία.
και πιστεύω ότι κάτι για να είναι λειτουργικό πρέπει να είναι και αρκετά απλό (ή αυτόματο).

----------


## haris_216

> Δηλαδή αν ήταν υπό κανονικές συνθήκες να βάλει πρόγραμμα για χρόνο πλύσης π.χ. 1 ώρα ... με αυτές τις συνθήκες (με κατευθείαν ζεστό νερό στην αρχή) ... θα πρέπει να βάλει ένα πρόγραμμα περίπου για 1.30 ώρα κτλ
> Εγγυημένα και δοκιμασμένα !!



συν ότι φαντάζομαι αυτή η παραπανίσια ώρα λειτουργίας του πλυντηρίου (+50%) προφανώς και εξανεμίζει ένα μέρος του όφελους από την χρήση του νερού του ηλιακού
- ενέργεια για ζέσταμα νερού
+ ενέργεια έξτρα λειτουργίας πλυντηρίου
ίσως όχι ισόποσες αλλά το όφελος σίγουρα μικραίνει

----------


## snapster

haris_216 ακούω απόψεις και μαθαίνω απο αυτές...   :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> συν ότι φαντάζομαι αυτή η παραπανίσια ώρα λειτουργίας του πλυντηρίου (+50%) προφανώς και εξανεμίζει ένα μέρος του όφελους από την χρήση του νερού του ηλιακού
> - ενέργεια για ζέσταμα νερού
> + ενέργεια έξτρα λειτουργίας πλυντηρίου
> ίσως όχι ισόποσες αλλά το όφελος σίγουρα μικραίνει



Όχι σκέφτεσαι λάθος ! ... απεναντίας δεν κατάλαβες Χάρη τι εννοώ ... απλά το πλυντήριο θα εξοικονομήσει το ρεύμα που θα έκαιγε ούτως η άλλως για να ζεστάνει το νερό ... σημειωτέων ότι το περισσότερο ρεύμα σε μια πλύση του πλυντηρίου είναι το ζέσταμα του νερού (από την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση περίπου 2000 με 3000 W  ανάλογα το πλυντήριο ) ... και πολύ περισσότερο όταν προσπαθεί να ζεστάνει αυτό το νερό σε περίοδο χειμώνα .. οπότε σημειώνουμε ότι όσον αφορά το ζεστό νερό είμαστε 100% κερδισμένοι .

Τώρα για το θέμα του (κινητήρα στον χρόνο και στην κατανάλωση για το "χτύπημα" των ρούχων δεξιά - αριστερά και στίψιμο ) που είναι το επόμενο σε ύψος κατανάλωση

Και πάλι δεν αλλάζει τίποτα γιατί και πάλι ούτως η άλλως το πλυντήριο αν θα το βάζαμε (στις υπό κανονικές συνθήκες με αντίσταση  )  π.χ. να δουλέψει για 1 ώρα . στην διάρκεια που το πλυντήριο "περιμένει " να ζεστάνει το νερό ταυτόχρονα ο κινητήρας "χτυπάει" και πάλι τα ρούχα για όσο διάστημα διαρκεί η βράση .

Στις μη κανονικές συνθήκες (δηλαδή με απευθείας ζεστό από τον ηλιακό) ... ο κινητήρας του πλυντηρίου και πάλι θα δουλέψει 1 ώρα ... ασχέτως που έχουμε ρυθμίσει το πρόγραμμα να δουλέψει για 1.30 ώρα .... απλά ο "κερδισμένος χρόνος " της μισής ώρας είναι εξαιτίας του ότι αυτή την φορά έχουμε απευθείας  ζεστό νερό μέσα και δεν χάνεται ο μισός χρόνος "αναμονής του ζεστού νερού από την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση" .... ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός .

και πληροφοριακά η κατανάλωση ενός μοτέρ πλυντηρίου στις αργές στροφές κυμαίνεται περίπου στα 300 - 400 W και αυτό δουλεύει με παύσεις . 

Οπότε σύγκρινε τώρα τι προτιμάμε περισσότερο να δουλεύει 
1) Η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση (που ζεσταίνει το νερό ) ... ισχύος 2000 - 3000W επί περίπου μισή ή 1 ώρα ? 
2) Ή η κατανάλωση να περιορίζεται μόνο στον κινητήρα (για χτύπημα δεξιά - αριστερά ) και με παύσεις ... που είναι ισχύος μέσο όρο 300 - 400W? για 1.30 ώρα ?

----------


## haris_216

> Οπότε σύγκρινε τώρα τι προτιμάμε περισσότερο να δουλεύει 
> 1) Η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση (που ζεσταίνει το νερό ) ... ισχύος 2000 - 3000W επί περίπου μισή ή 1 ώρα ?



σαφώς το περισσότερο ρεύμα είναι η αντίσταση
αλλά σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση η αντίσταση δεν δουλεύει για μισή ώρα (πολύ δε περισσότερο για μία)
σκέψου ότι ακόμα και σε ένα ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα των 100 λίτρων μέσα σε 15-20 λεπτά μια αντίσταση 3,5kW φτάνει τη θερμοκρασία στους 70 βαθμούς
το πλυντήριο χρειάζεται λιγότερο μια που το νερό που ζεσταίνει για κάθε πλύση είναι ΠΟΛΥ λιγότερο
εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι σαφώς με την προσέγγιση σου υπάρχει όφελος. απλά προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο όσο φαντάζεσαι. και σίγουρα (για μένα προσωπικά και μόνο) δεν αντισταθμίζει την "ταλαιπωρία" της διαδικασίας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άλλο τα 15 - 20 λεπτά σε (μονωμένο θερμοσίφωνα) και άλλο σε πλυντήριο (εντελώς γυμνό) χωρίς μονώσεις .. κυρίως τον χειμώνα πολύ δύσκολα ζεσταίνει νερό τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα με 45 λεπτά στο μεγάλο πρόγραμμα των 90 βαθμών.

Στο κάτω κάτω όσα σπίτια διαθέτουν ήδη ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα . δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην χρησιμοποιήσουν το ζεστό νερό.
Έπειτα αν λέμε ότι αυτή η περίπτωση δεν είναι δήθεν τόσο σημαντική ... ε τότε γιατί ψάχνουμε π.χ. για ψυγεία με ενεργειακή κλάση Α+ κτλ που εκεί έχει να κάνει με πολύ μικρές καταναλώσεις με μοτέρ των 150W ... και δεν θα ενδιαφερθούμε για την κατανάλωση των 2000W?

Κάπου είχα δει (σε βίντεο) ένα επαγγελματικό στεγνοκαθαριστήριο όπου εκμεταλλεύονταν κατά κόρον το ζεστό νερό από ηλιακά ... όχι μόνο για την σχετική σε μέγεθος οικονομία ρεύματος αλλά και για την γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση των εργασιών.

----------

geronimo (13-07-12)

----------


## vagroul

καλημερα. το θεμα ειναι παλιο αλλα μας κανει ο τιτλος.
να ρωτησω για μια σκεψη που εχω. αν στην εξοδο του ζεστου νερου του ηλιακου βαλουμε μια θερμομικτικη βανα την οποια θα την εχουμε ρυθμισμενη να μην φερνει νερο πανω απο 50-55 βαθμους θα κανουμε οικονομια στο ζεστο νερο ( να παραμενει περισοτερο ζεστο νερο μεσα στο δοχειο)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό το θέμα θα το έλεγα αμφιλεγόμενο από πολλές απόψεις (δεν είμαι του χόμπυ στα υδραυλικά)
1) Οι θερμομικτικές λογικά συνδυάζουν ζεστό νερό με κρύο μαζί και αν λογικά γίνει από την αρχή της σωλήνα εξόδου του ηλιακού είναι το ίδιο (πιθανόν και χειρότερα από την άποψη αν έχεις μακρύ σωλήνα μέχρι την τελική βρύση) και υποθέσουμε ταυτόχρονα μακρύ σωλήνα και σε χειμώνα με απώλειες .
2) Λογικά σε συμφέρει και είναι άποψη μου , το νερό να εισέρχεται πλήρες "καυτό" μέχρι την βρύση και από εκεί και ύστερα να γίνεται η μίξη με το κρύο νερό. Έχεις δηλαδή μεγάλη θερμοκρασία στο νερό αλλά και η ποσότητα που θα επιτρέψει η θερμομικτική (του πλήρες "καυτού" νερού) θα είναι ανάλογη ή ή ίδια αν την θερμομικτική την βάλεις στο σημείο της τελικής βρύσης

----------


## elektronio

> καλημερα. το θεμα ειναι παλιο αλλα μας κανει ο τιτλος.
> να ρωτησω για μια σκεψη που εχω. αν στην εξοδο του ζεστου νερου του ηλιακου βαλουμε μια θερμομικτικη βανα την οποια θα την εχουμε ρυθμισμενη να μην φερνει νερο πανω απο 50-55 βαθμους θα κανουμε οικονομια στο ζεστο νερο ( να παραμενει περισοτερο ζεστο νερο μεσα στο δοχειο)



Αν μιλάς για χρήση στο μπάνιο και στο νιπτήρα κουζίνας στην πραγματικότητα συμβαίνει αυτό που λες. 
Επειδή το νερό είναι καυτό για χρήση το αναμιγνύεις με κρύο.
 Το να το κάνεις στην έξοδο του ηλιακού και στην κατανάλωση να χρησιμοποιείς το νερό στο τέρμα ζεστό δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.

----------

